# Petit Icone Mac avec sourire et ? qui flash, RIEN de plus!!



## Whitetornado (13 Septembre 2003)

Salut,
J'ai ce IMac à dépanner, je suis très novice avec les Mac, je démarre la machine et tout ce que j'ai est le petit icone Mac blue et il y a un point d'interrogation qui flash dessus, rien d'autre. Quelle est la signification de cela? Disque dure? 

Je doit faire un back up des info sur le disque, si il est mort, puis-je le brancher dans un G3 en slave? Comme je vous l'ai dis je suis très débutant...

Merci!!


----------



## tornade13 (13 Septembre 2003)

Ton Mac ne trouve pas le systeme pour booter dessus.


----------



## tornade13 (13 Septembre 2003)

Whitetornado a dit:
			
		

> si il est mort, puis-je le brancher dans un G3 en slave? Comme je vous l'ai dis je suis très débutant...


Ben si il est mort quel interet de le mettre meme en esclave sur un g3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 si il est mort =poubelle


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2003)

Il faut que tu demare à partir du CD systeme (celui livré avec le Mac).
Là tu veras si on DD est toujours vivant, et tu pourras reinstaller un nouveau systeme afin de pouvoir de nouveau y acceder normalement.


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Septembre 2003)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Ben si il est mort quel interet de le mettre meme en esclave sur un g3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a dit "si" et si jamais il est pas mort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Tu peux toujours essayer, mais en demarant à partir du CD tu le veras rapidement.


----------

